# Homosassa trip



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Very slow here. You're lucky to see one roll, poling for 12 hours. It's been raining every single day here, from 2pm-9pm has been the latest weather pattern. Mostly cloudy throughout the day. I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but hopefully that helps you make your decision.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Buddy just got back from the keys. Ran trips everyday from April 26th til this morning. They were averaging 6 hookups per 4 hr charter in the keys. If you want tarpon, what's another 6 hours of driving. 

Andy


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Buddy just got back from the keys. Ran trips everyday from April 26th til this morning. They were averaging 6 hookups per 4 hr charter in the keys. If you want tarpon, what's another 6 hours of driving.
> 
> Andy


You are correct that they have more tarpon in the Keys. They just don't have enough hotels with boat trailer parking. And boat ramp space can be tough too.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Should be able to find something down there. It is before mini season. It is fishing after all. Never fast, easy or cheap ;D

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I decided to go to Carrabelle but still waiting for those I have asked to go with me to commit. The report down there looks better than Homosassa


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

The fish just got to Homosassa. If you were ever gonna go, go now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks zing I won't be able to go till July because of work. I just tie some more flys


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

From my guide friend in Homosassa he say stay away when scallop season start cause all those boats scare the Tarpon. Since I can't go till July I guess I'll go to Carrebelle


----------

